# Link to forum from TTOC website?



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

I gave someone a TTOC card today and suggested they had a look at the TT forum, however I have just been on the TTOC website and I cant see alink to the forum. Just thought it might be a good idea to help people get to the forum.

Cheers


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

You have to remember that the ******** and the TTOC are two separate entities which are organised and run by different people. While the TTOC has a strong presence on the ******** it isn't the only forum our members use. Also the ******** has good rankings on most search engines making it easy enough to find, so a direct link from the Owners Club website has never been needed.

Nick


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Nem said:


> You have to remember that the ******** and the TTOC are two separate entities which are organised and run by different people. While the TTOC has a strong presence on the ******** it isn't the only forum our members use. Also the ******** has good rankings on most search engines making it easy enough to find, so a direct link from the Owners Club website has never been needed.
> 
> Nick


Apart from the first bit about the TTF and TTOC being two seperate entities, that reply is utter political pap, with no substance or backbone. We all know the reasons why the TTOC don't have a link to the TTF on their site Nick, so don't try and kid people otherwise.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > You have to remember that the ******** and the TTOC are two separate entities which are organised and run by different people. While the TTOC has a strong presence on the ******** it isn't the only forum our members use. Also the ******** has good rankings on most search engines making it easy enough to find, so a direct link from the Owners Club website has never been needed.
> ...


As constructive as ever. Thanks Kev.

Steve


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

TT Law said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Nem said:
> ...


You want reasons, ok here are just a few - it is;

1. The same reasons the TTF had no form of involvement, contact or invite from the TTOC when the MK2 TT was launched.

2. The same reasons the TTOC kept 100% quiet about their discussions with Audi UK about the dashpod problem, when members of the TTF were fighting hard to get it resolved. The TTOC withheld information about discussions they had which would have assisted the TTF in the case. Reasons for this *STILL* have yet to be disclosed and *STILL* have not been forthcoming from the TTOC to me or the associated parties.

3. The same reasons the TTOC keep *ALL* material about the MK2 to themselves and do not share a single item with the TTF. Whether this be pictures, press releases or forthcoming information, *NOTHING* is shared.

It doesn't take a genius to work out why, and political 'going round the houses' answers like Nick posted are as transparent as cling film.

Without the TTF the TTOC wouldnâ€™t exist, and even after everything that has happened, to this day it is conveniently forgotten.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

I am sorry Kev but do you think it is really necessary to bring this up time and time again?

As you are fully aware the TTOC were invited to the Mk2 launches by Audi UK. We do not have control of the guest lists.

The dashpod issue only proved that by working together a quicker outcome would have been achieved.

Surely it is both the TTF & TTOC interest to operate in conjunction with each other.

I am sure that even non members will admit that the events organised by the TTOC and its reps are a bonus for users of this forum and in the same way the TTF is a resource that the TTOC benefits from.

I can see that you have taken your bat home in the past over issues but cannot see that it is in anyones interest to keep trawling up the past.

Steve


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

TT Law said:


> I can see that you have taken your bat home in the past over issues


I have never taken my bat home, I have simply aired my views, and will continue to do so until the TTOC do something about this ridiculous segregation from the TTF that they have. Amongst other secondary reasons all the evidence mainly points to a relationship the TTOC want to keep sweet with Audi UK - any association with the TTF which brought the dashpod problems to public prevalence is in no way going to help them, so a distance is kept when it comes to official affiliations.



TT Law said:


> but cannot see that it is in anyones interest to keep trawling up the past.


Certainly not in the interest of the TTOC is it, but then the TTOC don't seem to be able to face the truth when it comes to their past, current, and future decisions with the TTF.

This thread raised a *VERY* valid question for which no answer can be given other than a political one. The answer given by Nem is not only weak but if you expect people to believe that kind of rubbish then you don't hold the intelligence of your members/potential members very highly - in fact I would say it was very insulting.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Kev, if it was ever possible to get hold of Jae to have a discussion, things might be different, but all attempts over the last two years have gone unanswered - it's pretty difficult to have discussion with no-one to discuss things with 

Nick's point is a fair one - and it totally backed up by your suggestion that without TT-F the TTOC wouldn't exist - anyone who finds the TTOC on-line is very likely to have found the ******** first. However, if we have a links page on the TTOC website at some point, I'm sure the ******** will be on it - as I'm sure you know, there currently isn't such a page...

Ironically of course, "official" links from the ******** site to the TTOC are broken or way out of date - at http://www.********.co.uk/content/adver ... ID=adverts the link points to the nonsense URL of "http://www.********.co.uk/www.ttoc.co.uk" and the TTOC email address at http://www.********.co.uk/content/conta ... ID=contact is "[email protected]********.co.uk". I think it would be useful if both ******** and TTOC had meanigful links to each other.


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Oooops - sorry if I opened a can of worms. I am re;atively new to both the forum and the owners club.

The reason I asked is I gave out a TTOC flyer card whilst in the dealers on Saturday, and said I would watch out for her on the forum, assuming the url would be on the card.

Again sorry, but I do believe it would be nice for both sites to have a link to the other.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

No need to apologise  Of course, the URL for the entity it promotes is on the card ;-) As I've said above though, I'm sure we'll see a link to TT-F on the TTOC website as soon as there is a links page 

The truth of the matter is that not all promotion for TT-F mentions the TTOC (Audi Driver advert for instance) and not all TTOC promotion is going to mention the ********, but a web link, on both sites, should be easy enough to get right


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> but all attempts over the last two years have gone unanswered


Oh come on! :roll:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > but all attempts over the last two years have gone unanswered
> ...


Sorry Kev, do you read Jae's email for him? If so, why don't you ****ing reply for him too  If you're in daily contact with him, perhaps you'd like to pass on the secret. Ask forum users who have emailed or IM Jae if they get a response and maybe you'll get an idea what it's like for us mortals. I've certainly not seen a reply to any email or IM I've sent in a LONG time.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

OK, to put things straight.

1. TTOC was "born" of the TTF. That is fact.
2. TTF was snubbed on the launch of the MK2 due to the misconception that the 2 were in fact one. (This actually assumed that the information would be shown on the TTF, but TTOC withheld this)
3. To piggy back our google rating to get links in is a bit of a cheek, let alone admit it.
4. I am reachable, and I do answer all the emails I can. I get over 1500 emails A DAY, and while much of this spam, some do end up in the Junk Mail. WAK and KMP get in touch, quite easily. Clived, I do get your emails when you've forwarded them to me.
5. I offered 1 week ago the FRONT PAGE of this site to display an article about TTOC Annual meet, but obviously its not needed, as Ive recieved no response.
6. TTF advertise the TTOC to millions of eyes a year through search engines. The Audi Driver ad was placed over a year ago to drive people to the TTF, its hardly going to say "home of the TTOC" is it.
7. AUDI UK do have a relationship with TTOC, and they've spent time developing things. TTF also has a relationship with AUDI UK and AUDI AG which will help us position the TTF with its own insight into the TT and its development.

Ive no problem with working together with the TTOC, and I understand that they want to have some exclisivity on the information they get, but it has always been a case of them and us, like it or not.

Jae


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Jae, I guess we should take this conversation off-line really, but for everyone's benefit I'll just respond to a couple of the points you've made public above that I don't think quite reflect how things transpired  Beyond that, any chance of you being at Donington so we can have the meeting we've both been suggesting for some time?

Just to be clear, at the time of the MkII launch, Audi were in no way confused, as you are suggesting, about the TTOC and the TT-F "being one". As you yourself posted after the event "Nutts did kindly ask Audi UK for the TTF (after the TTF had asked both the UK and AG)", so clearly no room for confusion there.

Further, to suggest that information was witheld after the lauch, when Mark posted (http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=60503) at 2:30 in the morning (i.e. just as soon as we'd got back to the hotel and had a chance to resize and upload some pictures) and that as soon as everyone was home the following evening we started answering MkII questions posted on the thread, doesn't make sense. As we posted at the time, everything else we had in terms of "information" (press photos, specs etc.) from the launch was public, and on the forum whilst we were in Berlin.

I wasn't suggesting that the TT-F ad in Audi Driver should mention the TTOC by the way - in fact, I was making the point that you've driven home - sometimes it doesn't make sense to promote the other entity on marketing material - yet anywhere we don't mention TT-F we get a slating 

So - we've all been suggesting a meet up for ages, and we've always said we'd do out utmost to work around you whenever you come to the UK. If you can't make Donington, let us know when you're next here and we'll meet up, for the good of TT-F users and TTOC members 

Just found your email about Donington / TT-F by the way (didn't spot it in the email about the forum member's issue I'd sent you) - of course that would be cool  Worth sending any other email stuff to either [email protected] or at least to me and Mark as I don't get to read my TTOC email every day.

Cheers, Clive


----------

